# AN1 - Anagenics Limited



## Purple XS2 (16 February 2013)

One of the more interesting biotechs on the ASX - I'm surprised it hasn't graced the pages of Aussie Stock Forums before now.
Historically a frothy stock which has seen some spectacular but short-lived rises in the SP.
Current SP of 0.025 gives a market capital of some $17 mill.





Holders still dreaming of the glory days - there was only a couple! - of late 2010 when the price surged from 0.022-ish to intra-day high of 0.105.

Product line revolves around developing diagnostics using a candidate cancer marker called 'midkine'.
And wait there's more: also manufactures and markets a hair restorant retail product called 'Evolis'.

But no steak knives, that I know of. 

Recent days are a new experience for CDY holders: a slow and steady build-up of interest, based on news of collaborations with some serious larger biotechs in the diagnostic area, and some _relatively_ healthy financial numbers.

Having made a motsa day-trading CDY during it's brief splurge a couple of years ago, I've watched it keenly since. While I have difficulty taking hair-restorant seriously, I have to say CDY is looking a lot more interesting recently.

Worth watching also are options CDYO, exercise date Oct 2016, conversion 0.034, currently trading at 0.008 ish.

Discl: don't hold.
Discl: I am beyond the range of any hair restorant.


----------



## pacman (7 March 2013)

Purple, been holding since early 2011, this is a nice lift in pps which just may be sustained while products move forward towards further joint ventures and commercialisation of its test kits and anti scar tissue products. Their hair products are actually looking very positive with many big chemists taking them on already, next will the hair dressing industry, and they are still in the early stages of selling to the industry.

There are signs this might be the year it does reach the high single digits, and possibly, with more good news, the teens. I hope so, I plan on sitting on this for another year or so and see where it goes. A promising stock and after the long doldrums waiting I just might make a little something this time around.

PPS closed today at 0.044

Edit: I forgot to add that their hair product has TGA approval for their claim that it actually does what it says, and that is that it really restores hair. Not that you or I need it, but Shane Warne might be interested.


----------



## pacman (9 March 2013)

Great write up here: 

Cellmid moves closer to royalty revenues in 2H 2013
Wednesday, February 13, 2013 by Proactive Investors	

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...ser-to-royalty-revenues-in-2h-2013-39465.html

Cellmid Ltd (ASX: CDY) is an Australian biotech company that is in the process of harvesting multiple and long term cash flow streams from the sale of cosmeceuticals, and royalties generated from the licensing of midkine in cancer diagnostics. 

Cellmid has a deep pipeline that is being nurtured and developed by a strong biotech management team with a pedigree that includes Graeme Kaufman who helped build CSL into a multi-billion dollar biotech company, Martin Rogers who serves with Prima BioMed and Maria Halasz as its MD.

Maria Halasz serves as MD and CEO and is in the enviable position of driving the development of midkine as a leading edge molecular diagnostic for the identification of 26 different cancers, and helping develop other applications for the same technology.

The first licensing agreement with Quest Diagnostics (NYSE: DGX) for the midkine lung cancer diagnostic is expected to develop into an annualised multi-million dollar royalty revenue stream, and the second licensing agreement with Pacific Edge (NZSX: PEB) for the non-exclusive use of the midkine bladder cancer diagnostic is expected to develop into a royalty return that approaches a million dollars per year.

Cellmid now has the opportunity to develop multiple royalty streams for a variety of midkine cancer diagnostics, and is in the early stages of developing midkine in a number of therapeutic applications.

PPS friday 8.3.13 = $0.05


----------



## Purple XS2 (11 March 2013)

After its prodigious recent run, CellMid is having a capital-raising. Who'd a thunk it? Maybe the rivers of money for hair-restorer just haven't started flowing yet.

But then again, what's a good run for ...

Anyway, we may now get a chance to see what the "sophisticates" value CDY at. If the company can persuade the sophs to part with their moolah at anything around $0.04c per share, that would be a pretty encouraging signal.

Having had other ideas of where to take my risks, I've stood out of CDY for this year's frivolity, but I'll be watching the week's developments keenly.


----------



## CapitalVia (11 March 2013)

does it also work in SGX


----------



## pacman (13 March 2013)

Cellmid Limited raises $2m from oversubscribed placement
Wednesday, March 13, 2013 by John Phillips	

_Cellmid Limited (ASX: CDY) has boosted its cash position with an oversubscribed $2 million placement to strengthen marketing of its Ã‰volis hair growth products in Australia and overseas.

The company had cash and cash equivalents of over $1.7 million at the end of 2012.

Funds will also be applied to continue the company’s diagnostic and therapeutic antibody product development programs.

The placement which was not subject to shareholder approval comprised 50 million shares are $0.04, along with 30 million options with an issue price of $0.001, an exercise price of $0.05 which expire on the 19th March 2014.

Maria Halasz, CEO, commented: “The company has gone through solid growth in the 2013 financial year and met all of its product and licensing milestones which has been reflected in the strong interest in this capital raising round._


----------



## chops_a_must (8 April 2013)

In this morning after it showed some strength.

Been watching this one for a while, and for my one allotted specie, it does seem to look pretty good.

We shall see. Any move lower would push it to 0.024.


----------



## metal_loz (14 April 2013)

The quarterly should be out either this week or next and could see a significant increase in the share price if Evoli sales numbers are good. In saying that, the complete opposite could occur if the volume of sales is below market expectations and is not up on the prior quarter.

Last quarter they were supplying to 400 chemists, which has been increased to 700. If they focus further on marketing and pushing the product overseas I think they could do very well.


----------



## pacman (28 April 2013)

Its still sitting in the doldrums, I am waiting to see what eventuates over the coming few months, in the meantime there are other fishies to chase


----------



## chops_a_must (28 April 2013)

Could very well move to the.24 area.


----------



## chops_a_must (8 May 2013)

Important announcement out today:

STRATEGIC ACQUISITION OF ADVANGEN INC., JAPAN BOOSTS CASHFLOW
● Immediate access to sales from established Japanese hair growth market
● Whole-of-chain acquisition; reduced cost of goods and no royalties on Ã©volis ®
● Global rights including China with recently granted import permits
● Boosts Cellmid’s product development expertise to facilitate the midkine hair
growth program
SYDNEY, Wednesday, 8 May 2013: Cellmid Limited (ASX: CDY) is pleased to advise that it
will acquire Advangen Inc., Japan (Advangen), the company that owns the FGF-5
inhibitor hair growth technology. This is a highly strategic acquisition that will
significantly increase Cellmid’s revenues in the short to medium term.

Shares are up massively on the deal.

I'm certainly a happy holder, and it looks much less like a specie, and more like a decent investment the more you look.

Death and hair growth - right up there with the best investments.

All I need is to find a company that does tattoo removals...


----------



## chops_a_must (20 May 2013)

Another good movement on volume today after having filled the recent gap.

A newsletter from the company is out which details its plans for growth and earnings into the future.

It all looks pretty good to me.


----------



## WaltJnr (24 May 2013)

Maris Halasz (CEO) is presenting to brokers/investors (as is CEO of POH) at Occidental Hotel in Sydney CBD on Tuesday. Appears anyone is welcome to attend and they put on drinks afterwards, RSVP email address is mattheww@monsoon.com.au if anyone is interested


----------



## metal_loz (6 February 2014)

There has been quite a bit of increased volume in the past week and a few days ago a broker report was released on the company's website valuing CDY at 8.4c (current SP 3.4c).

Lots coming up in the pipeline including animals trials on their midkine IP, which will hopefully proceed to clinical trials. They also have a good cash position ($4m Dec 13)


----------



## KFB (14 April 2016)

This stocks starting to heat up.

I'm liking the chart, record cash last reported and expecting some serious near term revenues.


Apparently EAS Advisors are managing their USA launch. Does anyone know anything about this group?


----------



## Birdynumnum (19 August 2016)

Yes. EAS advisors were involved with AJX and YOW.
Cellmid is launching Evolis through Colour Collective in the US following on from great sales results in Japan.


----------



## Birdynumnum (24 August 2016)

Pacific Edge uses a midkine marker from Cellmid  in their cxbladder tests.
Today it was announced that a large private insurance provider in NZ had approved these tests for payment.


----------



## Birdynumnum (25 August 2016)

Royalties accrue to CDY from all cxbladder tests utilised in case that last post wasnt clear.


----------



## Birdynumnum (29 December 2019)

You really ought to look at this one
https://cellmid.com.au/
It has really gone upmarket since 2016 and is on the verge of profitability.
Check out the Investors/Cellmid in the media on the website for further enlightenment.


----------



## Pearl Grey (31 December 2019)

With profit being confidently predicted for this financial year and massive global expansion of Evolis now Japan,Australia, USA, Germany and probably very soon other EU countries after the big marketing event next month in Milan. South Korea and China not far off for Evolis also. 

New Eyelash and Eyebrow products to be put on the market in 2020. A clinically validated skin care product possibly in 2020 also.Not to mention new Dry Shampoo product now out there and making waves.So much has happened in a very short timeframe as of late so quite confident a massive market rerate is on the cards over the next few weeks.


----------



## Birdynumnum (1 January 2020)

They seem to have acquired some major  US retail partners, Neiman Marcus, Bloomingdales, and by all accounts Macy's as well. Expansion into Europe is being led by Douglas. Europe is very strict about claims made on products and they must do what is claimed. 
Douglas has 2400 stores scattered throughout the EU and GB. 
The CEO of Douglas apparently uses Evolis and gave it the big thumbs up on the initial launch in Germany.
Evolis immediately sold out.


----------



## System (15 December 2021)

On December 15th, 2021, Cellmid Limited (CDY) changed its name and ASX code to Anagenics Limited (AN1).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 December 2021)

● Cellmid acquired 100% of BLC Cosmetics from HGL Limited (ASX:HNG) 
● Cellmid paid $3M in the first tranche; $1M in cash and $2M through the issue of 32,786,885 shares at 6.1cps, at a 6 X EBITDA valuation 
● Cellmid may also pay a second tranche, based on an increase in BLC’s FY2022 EBITDA, excluding synergies  
● The second tranche will be calculated as 3 x BLC’s audited incremental EBITDA growth, and payable in cash and shares 
● The 32,786,885 shares issued to HGL are the subject of a voluntary escrow agreement for 24 months 
● The effective date of the transaction was 01 October 2021 
● HGL nominated representative director Phil Christopher to the board

● Scale in market with doubling of Cellmid’s FY2021 revenue and other income of $7.3M 
● The combined group will have $13M pro forma annualised revenue based on results at 30 June 2021 (unaudited) 
● ○ _BLC’s brands sold to Cellmid’s customer base and channels ○ Cross-selling of Cellmid’s own brands into BLC’s professional channels in Australia and New Zealand ○ Cross promotion on the combined digital platforms ○ Warehousing, shipping and fulfillment ○ New ERP system ○ Administrative costs_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 December 2021)

ΑΝΑΓΕΝΝΗΣΗ - _ANAGENNISI_

Anagennisi, the inspiration behind our new name Anagenics, is the Greek word for regeneration. The word is meaningful to our next stage of corporate development in three fundamental ways:
• _With the sale of Lyramid we have completed the transition of Cellmid into a *health and beauty tech business*. We are ready to REGENERATE using our strong building blocks of differentiated brands, global distribution footprint, growing revenue and profitability in sight. 
• Anagen is the growth phase of the hair cycle, which is also the target of our proprietary FGF5 inhibitor technology. We are the only company in the world to have a direct affect on the anagen phase, and REGENERATE a healthy hair cycle. 
• We are targeting aging and our mission is to contribute to health and youthful longevity. We plan to establish a marketplace where people can easily access their preferred products or services to REGENERATE.   _


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> ● Cellmid acquired 100% of BLC Cosmetics from HGL Limited (ASX:HNG)
> ● Cellmid paid $3M in the first tranche; $1M in cash and $2M through the issue of 32,786,885 shares at 6.1cps, at a 6 X EBITDA valuation
> ● Cellmid may also pay a second tranche, based on an increase in BLC’s FY2022 EBITDA, excluding synergies
> ● The second tranche will be calculated as 3 x BLC’s audited incremental EBITDA growth, and payable in cash and shares
> ...



Is that a 1 or an i after AN. ?

I’m more acquainted with Latin than the Greek.

Who am I to comment on the chances of a vanity product in times of plague however?

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 December 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Is that a 1 or an i after AN. ?



a 1


Garpal Gumnut said:


> I’m more acquainted with Latin than the Greek.



Consciously didn't put it in _italics_.

 ..... plenty of neologisms to chomp on. _"A health and beauty-tech business growing shareholder value through the global distribution and sales of its proprietary brands of differentiated, clinically validated anti-aging solutions and exclusive distribution of international cosmeceutical and wellness brands"._


Garpal Gumnut said:


> Who am I to comment on the chances of a vanity product in times of plague however?



there's always room for the discretionary (cosmeceutical-as-a-service) spend!


----------



## Birdynumnum (18 December 2021)

Its a one  = AN1 
Totally new look with midkine farmed out elsewhere but MK patents retained


----------

